# Internationnal Links



## Canuck725 (27 Jul 2004)

With what contries (except for the US and the Commenwealth) does Canada have special military collaboration??? What armies are we helping to train??  :tank:


----------



## canuck101 (28 Jul 2004)

The Canadian government just signed a deal with the US and the Afghanistan government to provide military observers and trainers to 2008. 

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2004/07/27/559051-cp.html


----------



## Yard Ape (28 Jul 2004)

There are many programs that bring officers from other countries to train on Canadian courses.  I've seen more than a few African & Carribean officers on our courses.


----------

